
Dan Gilbert confirms he’s trying to get Amazon to build its second HQ in Detroit - janober
https://techcrunch.com/2017/09/07/dan-gilbert-confirms-hes-trying-to-get-amazon-to-build-its-second-hq-in-detroit
======
grizzles
I hope Detroit gets it. Metro Detroit would be just perfect for it. It's on
the East Coast. It has ridiculous transport infrastructure. There is a ton of
cheap labor nearby. They can probably acquire an absolutely massive plot of
land downtown for pennies on the dollar.

